# vertigo raceway race 6/12/10



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Next club race june 12 new start time. 5 pm so it want be so hot and gives y'all time in the day to get stuff done around the house. Track will be looking good.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I should make it..If It is not a June 12th race on the day before June 12th...


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

jep527 said:


> Next club race june 12 new start time. 5 pm so it want be so hot and gives y'all time in the day to get stuff done around the house. Track will be looking good.


not this coming saturday but the next right?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes the next one. Gives everyone time to get ready and make plans to be there.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm there, I think, No, Yes I'm there for sure.:cheers:


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Uh oh, this is coming up. Hope the weather holds out for us.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think my SC thermal'ed on me so I may just be down for buggy. I may be able to come up with something by then. Hopefully, my funds will hold up...lol.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

hmmmm dont know if im gonna make this one...


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Weather lookin good for this one. Karl you gonna have enough to take Jerry down? I don't know. he's been practicing all week.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Does that mean his engine been running the whole week? Lol. I guess I need to get my mini whips ready. Jerry almost lucked up, forgot there was a race this sat.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

We worked and refaced the triple last night. Also did some work on the rest of the track to get it ready for Saturday. Come get your race on! Shop is stocked with all of your racing needs. Still have a few Alpha engines for your speed junkies!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

cool man... add anything else to the track?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Is this a $20 or $10 club race can't remember....I should be there by 5 Verti Goat, please sign me up for buggy/truggy if this is run as many class thingy and I pay when I get there.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok sandbagger we will lol


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

As usual, another smashin' fun race at Vertigo last night. There were some really close battles and that truggy class was super competitive! I can't believe how many times 1st was tossed between various drivers...Take a look at the results, they're posted online at www.vertigoraceway.com

Oh yeah, Grayson, I owe you for your help yesterday. That smell still lingers in the back of my throat!! Couldn't have done that one trashcan without you....blah...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I had a great time at Vertigo yesterday. Jerry & Derick, thanks. You guys are doing a helluva job making the track and the races better all the time. :dance:

See ya at the first TNA race!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a great time, especially the late starting time perfect way to beat the summer heat. Derrick/Jerry track was nice and thanks for putting this race together and getting us out at a good time. I especially enjoyed the Mains, learned many ways to use four/five letter words from the other drivers not having their best day. I still find myself laughing every time I think about the sportsman Main.

Darren you are definitely the bulkhead king, I think at this rate you go through .5 bulkheads per race...lol

Oh before I forget, all you smack talkers are just that...none of you delivered what you said you would, LOL


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I had nice time as well, even though you guys got a lil lucky.

Daughter is ok, skin infection, waitng for it to come to a head. In the mean time its causing here pain. So hopefully, it will heal faster, so its not painful to touch.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

wish i could have been there in the amain with you guys in buggy. I took the bump from the bmain, but the xray is in desparate need of driveline overhaul. If you guys think darren goes through bulkheads, i go thru pinion bearing like a fat kid at a cupcake buffet. I tried to last the whole day on a fresh set of bearings, and couldnt participate in the amain after i bumped because of a $1 bearing. One positive note, I absolutely love the way my alpha orange head was runnin, very very strong on the bottom and not lacking too much on the top end either. had fun as always good job to the vertigo crew for putting on a smooth race program


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Mr. ********

If you put a diff shim in between the pinion and the bearing that touches the three little screws that hold the assembly in place you won't damage the bearings nearly as much. It takes up the slack just enough to prevent any bearing failures. Then tighten down the three screws and it should have zero play but spin freely, if it feels stiff then the shim is too thick. I use the medium sized shim. It's silver, but not the really thin one. Hope this helps....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time.
My bulkhead was fine. I had a wing brace bolt broken off in it and had to replace.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Me and Brian had fun too. Need to stock up on spare Slash parts for sure.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

man sucks i missed this one but my knee was hurting and i was building my truggy sad3sm


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> I had nice time as well, even though you guys got a lil lucky.
> 
> Daughter is ok, skin infection, waitng for it to come to a head. In the mean time its causing here pain. So hopefully, it will heal faster, so its not painful to touch.


Glad to hear your daughter is ok. Don't worry, you would've lost if you stayed anyway....LMAO


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Karl, glad your daughter is okay. Had fun in spite of the issues. Still not sure what it was, going to switch fuel jugs when I get a chance and see if that's it.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL.

I didn't run the main and still beat Jerry so I am ok with that. Felt I was getting faster as the day went on. Got to work on the OFNA get ready for the 26th. 

I am liking how the OFNA responds, just a few more runs another battery. Ready for Mike's pretty soon.



Chris,

Yea, switch jugs and get ready for the 26th. I am not sure what else it could be, seems odd.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Lots of things it could be LOL. But, both cars did the same thing when I cracked the new jug, so we'll see what happens when I switch.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey Missed this and will be out of Texas the next few races, Mississippi, Vegas, Omaha, I will be back..When you least want me to be!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

sad4sm


fast1970 said:


> Monkey Missed this and will be out of Texas the next few races, Mississippi, Vegas, Omaha, I will be back..When you least want me to be!!!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> sad4sm


 Whats wrong monkey want a banannannanna


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

GFYS JankeII, 

But if ya bring me a nanner, Ice cold please...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

? Weirdo
When are you coming back?


fast1970 said:


> GFYS JankeII,
> 
> But if ya bring me a nanner, Ice cold please...


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

End of the Month, I should be back in action, of couse that has bearing on my pending land tranactions, I am also working on a few places in Georgia and North Florida, plus some land in Yankee lands, like the Carlolinas, Monkey must work and then play, but I will be back some day! Of course for all that take it so **** serious, Sucks to e you, Have fun when you race, if you are lucky and race for work, congrats! otherwise, race when you can have fun, if you take this to serious, it will be called WORK. Keep that in mind when you race, if you have no fun, racing sucks, if you enjoy it, you keep it.


----------

